# Viewing my posts



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

Is their a place that will show me if anyone has responded to one of my threads...or made another response to one I have posted in?  Or do I just have to search when I log in?  
I think I've found the new website to occupy my time while I'm at work!


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi mandy. Under "Quick Links" you can choose "New Posts" and that will bring up anything new since you last checked. A real time saver!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

...before I post how to do this do you want to receive an immediate e-mail to responses either in a thread that you started or a thread you posted in?   ...or would the e-mails be a no-no at work?


----------



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the emails wouldn't work because I can't always log into that...going straight here is easier.  I tried the option that said threads subscribed to, and I think that is what Im looking for.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

When you subscribe to a thread you get an e-mail when someone responds, which is what I mentioned above - so I think your best bet is what Alix suggested - clicking on Quick Links then clicking on New Posts.

Or since you don't receive any e-mails you could subscribe to them and then look at them by again clicking on Quick Links, then Edit Options, then on the left under Subscribed Threads click on List Subscriptions.


----------

